
What Google Hopes to Gain by Suing Uber - mrgordon
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-02-24/what-google-hopes-to-gain-by-suing-uber
======
mrgordon
I found this to be a good analysis of the situation with more backstory than
other reports on Levandowski's background in autonomous vehicles before
Google. It will be interesting to see how this effects innovation in the self-
driving car space.

